# Italian Bombers and Transport Aircraft



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

By the time Italy entered the World War II. the bomber branch represented about 70% of the strength of the Regia Aeronautica. The Italians settled on the tri-motor design, with basically a medium-range capability for most of their bombers. The design created difficulties for the bombardier and made head-on attacks difficult to defend against. The problem of under-powered engines plagued the bomber fleet as well as the fighters. Generally they were lightly armed and carried a very modest bomb load. Typical of the Italian bombers was the Savoia-Marchetti S-79 Sparrowhawk. With a pair of machine guns on both the top and bottom of the plane, it was lightly armed. Powered by three 780 HP Alpha Romeo engines, it had a top speed of 270 mph and a range of 1200 miles. This bomber, operating in North Africa, the Balkans and the Mediterranean, proved no match for Allied fighters and was ultimately converted to torpedo bomber duty. Fiat manufactured the twin engine Br-20 medium range bomber with the typical light defensive armament, minimal bomb loads and limited range. The Piaggio S-82 was the workhorse of the transport fleet.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

In 1934, Regia Aeronautica requested Italian aviation manufacturers to submit proposals for a new medium bomber; the specifications called for speeds of 330 km/h (205 mph) at 4,500 m (15,000 ft) and 385 km/h (239 mph) at 5,000 m (16,400 ft), a 1,000 km (620 mi) range and 1,200 kg (2,600 lb) bombload. Although Piaggio, Macchi, Breda, Caproni and Fiat offered aircraft that mainly exceeded the speed requirements (but not range), not all exhibited satisfactory flight characteristics or reliability. Accepted among the successful proposals, together with the trimotor Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 and Cant Z.1007, was the BR.20 Cicogna designed by Celestino Rosatelli, thus gaining the prefix BR, (for "Bombardiere Rosatelli"). The BR.20 was designed and developed quickly, with the design being finalised in 1935 and the first prototype (serial number M.M.274) flown at Turin on 10 February 1936. Production orders were quickly placed, initial deliveries being made to the Regia Aeronautica in September 1936.

Despite the BR.20 being the winner of the 1934 new bomber competition, the Savoia Marchetti SM.79 Sparviero, a non-competitor which was developed at practically the same time, gained a reputation that overshadowed the Cicogna, partly because of its performance in air-racing. The performance differences between the two aircraft were minimal: both were rated at about 430 km/h (270 mph), with maximum and typical payloads of 1,600 kg (3,630 lb) and 1,250 kg (2,760 lb) respectively for a range of 800–1,000 km (500-620 mi). Both also had three to four machine guns as defence weapons, but almost totally lacked protective armour. The reasons for the Sparviero's success lay in its flying characteristics. The Sparviero was a more difficult aircraft to fly with a heavier wingload, but overall its three engines gave more power than the two of the BR.20. The Sparviero, weighing around the same, had a reserve of power and was capable of performing acrobatic manoeuvers, even rolls. Its engines were more reliable than those of the BR.20 and had enough power to return to base even with one shut down. The Sparviero's superior agility enabled it to perform as a torpedo-bomber, while the Cicogna was never considered for that role. Over 1,200 Sparvieros were built, at least twice as many as the Cicogna.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

Following Nazi Germany's invasion of France in April 1940, and with German forces pushing deep into France, Italy declared war on France and the United Kingdom on 10 June 1940. At this time, only four wings operated BR.20s compared to the 14 wings equipped with SM.79s, with 172 Cicognas being in service with the Regia Aeronautica including those not yet delivered to operational squadrons. The units equipped with the Cicogna were the 7°, 13°, 18° and 43° Stormo (Wing), all based in Northern Italy. The aircraft fought in the brief campaign against France. On the night of 12 June, eight bombers attacked Toulon dockyard, while the next day attacks were made against Hyères and Fayence airfields. On 15 June, two BR.20s were shot down by Dewoitine D.520s, the French air defences in the south having not been defeated by the German attack in the north. Small scale air raids continued until the French surrender, with many BR.20s also used in support for the Army, and as reconnaissance aircraft.

Later, they were used against Great Britain, serving with the Corpo Aereo Italiano, based in Belgium during the Battle of Britain. The 13° and 43° Stormo formed the major bombing strength of the Corpo Aereo Italiano. They were fully equipped with BR.20Ms, but this did not prevent one disaster after the other. The ferry journey from Italy to their bases in Belgium ended with five bombers crashing, and a further 12 being forced to land en-route due to poor visibility. The first mission, a night attack of 16 aircraft on Harwich, lead to three bombers being lost, with one crashing on takeoff and two becoming lost on their return, failing to find their airfield and their crews bailing out. In a famous battle on 11 November, a formation of 10 BR.20s, escorted by Fiat CR.42 biplane fighters on a daylight raid on Harwich, was intercepted by RAF Hurricanes. Despite the escort, three bombers were downed (together with three CR.42s) and four damaged, with no loss to the Hurricanes.[9] Winston Churchill commented on this raid, which occurred on the same day as the Fleet Air Arm's attack on Taranto: "They might have found better employment defending their Fleet at Taranto.

The Italians did not attempt further day missions, and re-commenced flying night missions, which also proved ineffective owing to the poor training in night navigation of the Italian crews. The BR.20-equipped units flew their last mission against Britain on 2 January 1941, and were then withdrawn back to Italy, having lost ¼ of their strength. The Italian contribution to the Battle of Britain was both minimal and a substantial failure. Still, almost 200 modern aircraft were involved, weakening the Regia Aeronautica's presence in the Mediterranean. During the course of the war, BR.20s were used in North Africa, Albania, Greece and Malta. They were also used extensively in Yugoslavia against Tito's partisans. By 1943, when the Italian armistice was signed, many had been relegated to training, although 81 were with operational units, mostly in the Balkans and Italy; also later serving on the Eastern Front.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

Italy invaded Greece in October 1940, and deployed increasing numbers of BR.20s in attacks on Greece from bases in Italy and Albania in support of the Italian Army while it was being driven back into Albania. They were involved in heavy battles with the Greeks and British, often facing fierce RAF opposition, as happened on 27 February 1941, when four BR.20s were lost or heavily damaged. This force was redeployed against Yugoslavia during the more successful German and Italian invasion in April 1941, using a strong detachment (131 aircraft) in four groups. BR.20s were used against Malta from May 1942, with the 99 and 31 Gruppo carrying out night bombing attacks. The two gruppi carried out raids against the besieged island almost nightly, but losses were heavy, and these two units were replaced by the 55 and 116 gruppi in October. Attrition remained high, and BR.20 units continued to be rotated to bases on Sicily to continue the offensive against Malta though 1941 and 1942.

From March 1941, 98 Gruppo was sent to Tripolitania to bomb the British forces, in particular the key port of Tobruk. North Africa was never a primary theatre for the Cicogna, but 13 Wing was sent there to continue the night attacks against the British in July 1941–April 1942, while the last use over Africa was when 55 Gruppo aircraft contested Operation Torch. Several BR.20s were sent to Russia in August 1942, to perform long-range reconnaissance from Odessa in support of the retreating Italian forces. Other BR.20s were used to drop food and other material to the Italian Army, often trapped in the Balkans, faced with Yugoslavian resistance. After the first year of war, the limitation of this type were evident. It was highly vulnerable to enemy attacks, as Japanese experience had shown in 1938, and the aircraft was replaced by the Cant Z.1007 and Savoia-Marchetti SM.84 in almost all operational units that had employed the BR.20.

While the main front line task remained that of night bombing, especially against Malta, other roles included reconnaissance and the escort of convoys in the Mediterranean. For escort duties, aircraft were fitted with bombs and possibly depth charges, but with no other special equipment. They were used in this role from 1941, with 37° Wing (Lecce), 13° Wing (end of 1942), 116°, 32 Group (Iesi, from 1943), and 98° (based in Libya) from 1941. One of the 55° aircraft was lost in August 1941 against British torpedo bombers, while between 9 August–11 September 1941, 98° escorted 172 ships from Italy to Libya. In almost all these units, the Cicogna was operated together with other aircraft, such as the Caproni Ca.314. This escort task was quite effective, at least psychologically, although the Cicogna was hampered by the lack of special equipment and, consequently, no submarines were sunk. At the time of the September 1943 Armistice between Italy and the Allies, 67 BR.20s were operational with front line operational units, mainly being used on anti-partisan operations, although most aircraft had been relegated to the training role. During the final years of the war, some surviving aircraft remained in use as trainers and transports. A small number were used by the RSI after the Armistice, with only one retained by the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force, which used it for communications duties. The last BR.20 was retired, 7 June 1946 and none survive today.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

In 1935, Filippo Zappata, the chief designer of the Cantieri Aeronautici e Navali Triestini, designed two medium bombers, the twin engined CANT Z.1011 and the three-engined CANT Z.1007. Both were to be powered by 619 kW (830 hp) Isotta-Fraschini Asso XI inline engines and were of wooden construction. The Z.1007 design was preferred by both Zappata and the Italian Aviation Ministry, with an order for 18 aircraft being placed on 9 January 1936. A further order for 16 more aircraft followed on 23 February 1937. The Cant Z.1007 was developed from the Cant Z.506 seaplane,[citation needed] an aircraft that had established many world records in the late 1930s. It was a land-based version and incorporated many improvements, especially on the powerplant.

The first prototype flew in March 1937, proving superior to the Z.1011, with its handling and manouverability being praised. Its performance, however, was lower than predicted, and Zappata therefore started a major redesign of the Z.1007, production of the initial version being limited to the existing orders placed before the prototype flew.The Z.1007 was a mid-winged monoplane with a retractable tailwheel undercarriage. It had a crew of five, consisting of two pilots, a flight engineer, a radio operatior and a bombadier/navigator. It could carry 800 kg (1,760 lb) of bombs, and was fitted with a defensive armament of a 12.7 mm (.5 in) Breda-SAFAT machine gun in an open dorsal position and a 7.7 mm machine gun in a ventral tunnel. After much experimentation with the prototype, the production aircraft were fitted with annular radiators so their profile was similar to radial engines that would be fitted to the improved later versions. Delivery of production Asso powered Z.1007s started in February 1939, with production ending in October that year.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The first Asso-powered Z.1007s were used to equip the 50° Gruppo of the 16° Stormo (i.e. the 50th Group of the 16th Wing) from May 1939. The Asso powered bombers were not considered suitable for operational use, however, owing to the unreliability of their and high maintenance requirements, while their defensive armament was considered inadequate. They were therefore used as trainers. In 1942, it was proposed to modify the remaining 16 Z.1007s for weather reconnaissance, re-engining them with Isotta-Fraschini Delta engines, but only one aircraft was converted.

The Z.1007 saw action during the later stages of the Battle of Britain from November 1940 to January 1941. The Regia Aereonautica sent six Z.1007Bis of the 172nd Squadron to Belgium in the strategic reconnaissance role for the Corpo Aereo Italiano. Upon arrival in September the Italian command realized the Luftwaffe had already photographed nearly every inch of S.E. England and there was really nothing for them to do. They were used in force only once, on November 11, when five were used as a decoy (without bombs or guns) to draw RAF fighters away from the main Italian attack on a convoy and the port facilities around Harwich by 10 Fiat BR 20 bombers. The plan failed. No Z.1007's were lost over Britain, although one of the six originally sent was lost in September on the ferry flight to its base in Belgium.


The Z.1007 first saw action in the Italian invasion of Greece in October 1940. The Z.1007 participated in the bombing campaign over Malta and in the campaigns in North Africa and on the Eastern Front. Although fast, these bombers were vulnerable when hit and prone to catch fire. The 47 Wing were equipped with some of the first production aircraft at Ghedi. Only four were in service at 10 June 1940. The production was slow with 15 machines made every month at best. With time the aircraft was used by different Wings like the 9th and substituted the SM.79 and BR.20.

Cant Z.1007 Asso replaced SM.81s in 16 Wing, 47 Wing had Z.1007Bis but operational readiness was only reached in August, when around 30 machines were sent to Sicily to attack Malta. Wings 16°, 12°, 35°, and 47° operated over Greece with some losses, among them one made by a PZL.24 manned by Ltn. Mitraxialexis. 175 reconnaissance squadron, and later 176th, were used in Africa. The British destroyer HMS Juno was sunk by an explosion caused by a Z.1007 bombing in 1941. 35 Wing was sent to Africa in the bombing role. In 1942, Z.1007s were used by four groups and two wings in the Mediterranean theatre, in anti-ship role and against Malta, often escorted by Italian and German fighters. In November 1942, there were eight groups equipped with 75 Z.1007s 75, with just 39 serviceable aircraft out of 150 bombers of all types.

During Italian and German efforts to stop "Pedestal" Convoy, en route to Malta in August 1942, Sardinia-based Z.1007 Alciones, shadowed the convoy in between bombing raids and one Z.1007bis carried out a special mission, a first in the war, later copied by Allied air forces (John F. Kennedy's elder brother, Joseph P. Kennedy Jr died during a similar mission). General Ferdinando Raffaelli came up with the concept of packing a "SIAI Marchetti SM.79" bomber with explosives and a radio control device. As the Pedestal Convoy was under way off the Algerian coast on August 12, the SM.79 "Drone", a Z.1007bis guide aircraft and escort of five FIAT G.50 fighters flew out to intercept the ships. Once the SM.79's pilot had set his aircraft on a course toward the Allied ships, he bailed out leaving the Z.1007bis crew to guide the flying bomb the rest of the way by radio. The radio, however, malfunctioned. With nothing to guide it, the SM.79-Drone cruised along until it ran out of fuel and crashed on Mount Klenchela, on the Algerian mainland.

In June 1943, the Z.1007s at Perugia, originally equipped with 30 machines, dropped to 19 with 13 serviceable in September. At the Armistice there were approximately 72 machines in service, with 40 of them sent to southern Italy. They were used as fast transports, with the ICAF proposing to use them as bombers in the Pacific theatre.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The worst day for Z.1007s was 14 May 1944, when 88° Gruppo sent 12 Z.1007s carrying supplies to Tito's forces. Five were shot down and two damaged by German fighters, 26 Italian aviators were killed. From that day on, it was employed only at night for military purposes.

Z.1007ter was an improved version, that should have used Alfa 135 engines of 1,040 kW (1,400 hp). This version was dropped because of the advent of the Z.1018 and the unreliability of the engines. There was another -ter proposal with P.XI engines (858 kW/1,150 hp), and production was started in 1942, with a total of around 150 made. Test pilots were more impressed by this machine than the Z.1018, faster but with less power (because of the layout with only two P.XII engines), while the range was improved from 2,000 km (1,240 mi) to 2,250 km (1,400 mi) with 2,460 kg (5,420 lb) fuel and 900 kg (1,980 lb) bombs. So, while the Z.1018 had 2,013 kW (2,700 hp), already Z.1007Bis had 2,237 kW/3,000 hp (1,946 kW/2,610 hp at take off) and Z.1007ter 2,572 kW (3,450 hp). Performances were improved with a max speed of 490 km/h (300 mph) at 6,150 m (20,180 ft) instead of 456 at 4,600 m (15,100 ft). Climbing to 3,000 m (9,800 ft) in 6 min 28 sec, and 5,000 m (16,400 ft) in 10 min 44 sec (Z.1007 bis in 12 min 42 sec, Z.1007 Asso in 14 min 34 sec). Armament and armour were also improved. The dorsal turret was a Breda model, waist guns were replaced by 12.7 mm (.5 in) weapons. The ceiling was raised to 9,000 m (29,500 ft) from 8,400 m (27,600 ft).

Z.1007s were used mainly as night bombers and reconnaissance, they were also used for long range reconnaissance, with excellent results. Some, at least 20, were equipped with an auxiliary tank that gave 1,000 km (620 mi) extra endurance. Some were adapted for flare drops when day missions were too dangerous. One modification for photo missions had six robot machines in a ventral gondola plus another in the fuselage. The long range and the ceiling helped these aircraft to obtain good results until the Spitfires appeared on the Mediterranean theatre. They were also the first victims of P-40 Tomahawks over Alexandria.

Another development was the Z.1015, proposed as a record-breaking version of the Z.1007 in 1938 but not considered until 1942, when the Alfa 135s were substituted by Piaggio P.XII engines. It could reach a speed of 563 km/h (350 mph), thanks to a total of over 2,982 kW (4,000 hp) installed. It was tested successfully as a torpedo aircraft, but it was not used operationally and did not enter production. The few Z.1007ter still flying after the Allied invasion of Sicily went on to fight with the Italian Social Republic, Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force and the 'Luftwaffe.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The G.12 was an all-metal low-wing cantilever personnel transport aircraft. It had three radial engines, one mounted on the fuselage nose and the other two in wing-mounted nacelles. The engines drove three-blade feathering metal propellers. The mainwheels of its landing gear retracted into the nacelles; the tailwheel was fixed. The flight deck and cabin were fully enclosed. Access was via a port-side access door aft of the wing. The G.12 was designed as a civil aircraft, but served mainly in military roles during the war. Only a limited number were built, some as late as 1944, after the Italian armistice. The G.12 inspired the postwar G.212 "Flying Classroom", the last Italian three-engine transporter.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The SM.79 project began in 1934 and was conceived as a fast, eight-passenger transport capable of being used in air-racing (the London-Melbourne competition). Piloted by Adriano Bacula, the prototype flew for the first time on September 28, 1934. Originally planned with the 597 kW (800 hp) Isotta-Fraschini Asso XI Ri as a powerplant, the aircraft reverted to the less powerful 440 kW (590 hp) Piaggio P.IX RC.40 Stella (license-produced Bristol Jupiter and the basis of many Piaggio engines). The engines were subsequently replaced by Alfa Romeo 125 RC.35s (license-produced Bristol Pegasus).

This prototype (registration I-MAGO) was completed too late to enter the London-Melbourne race, but flew from Milan to Rome in just one hour and 10 minutes, at a 410 km/h (260 mph) average speed. Soon after, on 2 August 1935, the prototype set a record by flying from Rome to Massaua in Eritrea in 12 flying hours (with a refuelling stop at Cairo). The Savoia-Marchetti was by far the most important Italian offensive warplane of World War II, and one of the very few Italian aircraft to be produced in substantial quantities. Production started in October 1936 and continued until June 1943, totalling 1,217 machines. Some were constructed by Aeronautica Umbra of Foligno, best known for the AUT.18.

Despite Italy's failure to win the Schneider Trophy, support for aeronautical feats continued as part of Benito Mussolini's propaganda campaign to promote fascist Italy, and following two initial successes, further Sparvieros were modified to set speed records. The SM.79 prototype I-MAGO was modified to carry 6,100 kg (13,448 lb) bombs internally, enabling it to attempt records while carrying a payload, and on 23 September 1935 flew for 2,000 km (1,240 mi) with a 2,000 kg (4,410 lb) load at an average speed of 389.61 km/h (242.09 mph), breaking six world records. Like on the prototype, the "hump" was not fitted to some of the first production aircraft, being transformed into performance aircraft known as the SM.79CS. One of them set further records in 1937: with three Piaggio P.XI RC.40 engines (for a total of 2,237 kW/3,000 hp) it averaged 423.618 km/h (263.224 mph) over 1,000 km (620 mi) with a 2,000 kg (4,410 lb) payload. The record then improved to 444.115 km/h (275.960 mph), while another SM.79 achieved 428.296 km/h (266.130 mph) in the 2,000 km (1,240 mi)/ 2,000 kg (4,410 lb) category. Unofficially, a speed of 472 km/h (293 mph) was later achieved in the same category.

Five SM.79CSs went on to enter the Paris-Damascus-Istres race, where I-CUPA, I-FILU and I-BIMU took the first three positions, while the other two were placed sixth and seventh. The last was heavily damaged in Damascus. Two Fiat BR.20s also competed, but achieved only sixth (equal with one SM.79) and eighth places. Three of the SM.79CSs were modified to cross the Atlantic Ocean and reach Brazil. They took off on 24 January 1938 and landed in Dakar 11 hours later, then headed for Rio de Janeiro arriving at 2245 local time on 25 January. One faulty aircraft, however, landed at Natal. The aircraft remained in Brazil and were donated to the Força Aérea Brasileira.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

Almost 600 SM.79-I and –II aircraft were in service when Italy entered World War II, and these aircraft were deployed in every theatre of war in which the Italians fought. The 12° Stormo (Wing) was the first to be equipped with the SM.79, starting in early 1936. 12 Wing was involved in the initial evaluation of the bomber, which continued throughout 1936. The Wing went operational on 1 May 1936 with the SM.79 successfully completing torpedo launches from a target distance of 5 km (3.1 mi) in August 1936. The torpedo bomber variant was much more unstable and harder to control than the civilian version (and much less precise than its successor, the SM.81). Its capabilities were still being explored when the Spanish Civil War broke out, and a number of SM.79s were dispatched to support the Nationalists. By 4 November 1936, there were only six SM.79s with enough crew to fly them operating in Spain. At the beginning of 1937, there were 15 SM.79s in total, and they went on to be used in Spain throughout the conflict, with very few losses. Around 19 of the total sent there were lost. Deliveries to 12 Wing and other units involved numbered at least 99 aircraft.

The first recorded interception of an SM.79 formation took place on 11 October 1937 when three aircraft were attacked by 12 Polikarpov I-16s. One of the SM.79s was damaged but its defensive armament prevented close-up attacks. All bombers returned to base, although one had been hit by 27 bullets, many hitting the fuel tanks. Other interceptions occurred in the conflict without any SM.79s being lost.

Combat experience revealed some deficiencies in the SM.79: the lack of oxygen at high altitudes, instability, vibrations experienced at speeds over 400 km/h (250 mph) and other problems were encountered and sometimes solved. General Valle, in an attempt to answer some of the criticisms about the ability of the aircraft to operate at night, took off from Guidonia and bombed Barcelona, a journey of six hours and 15 minutes. On this occasion the aircraft proved it had a useful range (around 1,000 km/620 mi with eight 100 kg (220 lb) bombs, for a total gross weight of around 1,000 kg/2,200 lb). SM.79s operated from the Balearic Islands and later from mainland Spain. Hundreds of missions were performed in a wide range of roles against Republican targets. No Fiat CR.32s were needed to escort the SM.79s, partly because the biplane fighters were too slow.

After serving in the Spanish Civil War, the Sparviero came into use with 111° and 8° Wing. By the end of 1939, there were 388 Sparvieros in service, with 11 wings partially or totally made up of this aircraft. They also participated in the occupation of Albania in autumn 1939. By the beginning of World War II 612 aircraft had been delivered, making the Sparviero the most numerous bomber in the whole of the Regia Aereonautica, assigned to a total of 14 wings (8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 41 and 46). Not all of these wings had Gruppi (groups) entirely equipped with the SM.79. Every squadron had around nine to 10 aircraft, but this included second line aircraft, so the force of each squadron consisted on average of around seven to eight bombers, and every wing had around 30 bombers. Among these units; 8, 9, 11, 12, 30, 32, 36, 41 and 46 Stormi (Wings) were based in Italy, and participated in the fighting in France. They were equipped with a total of around 350 SM.79s, including those used in training squadrons, and over Malta


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

A small number operated in Ethiopia. On the western side of Italian East Africa was 44° Gruppo, based at Diredawa, consisting of the 6a and 7a Squadriglie, with 12 Savoia SM.79s. Four SM.79s were part of the reserve forces while two were under repair. The Sparviero was the only type present that had not participated in the previous war with the Negus. The SM.79s of Italian East Africa entered in action on 13 June 1940. That day, nine Savoia Marchetti of 44° Gruppo based on Diredawa took off to attack Aden. The SM.79 flown by Sottotenente Ruffini was hit by anti-aircraft fire from a British warship and crashed. Then, two Gloster Gladiators intercepted the bombers. The one flown by Pilot Officer Stephenson attacked the "Sparviero" of Capitano Serafini, damaged by anti-aircraft fire, but the dorsal gunner of the SM.79 hit its aircooler, forcing him to crash-land. Serafini managed to land at Assab, but his aircraft was written-off. Another Savoia Marchetti was damaged, but landed on the same base. These few aircraft were later reinforced by others, and modified to fly at an economical speed over Sudan for the hazardous journey of over 2,000 km (1,240 mi). They could not, however, do much to save the Italian situation in Ethiopia and they were forced to surrender in the spring of 1941. The same period saw the five Iraqi SM.79Bs and the 45 SM.79Ks in Yugoslavian service unable to mount a successful defence in both Iraq and Yugoslavia.

In North Africa, around 100 SM.79s served in 10, 14, 15 and 30 Wings, bombing mainly non-strategic targets in the desert. On one of the first days of the war, following an attack made by Blenheim bombers on an airfield near Tobruk, an SM.79 arrived carrying Italo Balbo and at least eight other persons, among them the father of the Italian film director Folco Quilici. Anti-aircraft guns, possibly from the cruiser San Giorgio, downed the aircraft and all were killed. It was declared a tragic accident by the Italian government, though suspicions have lingered that Balbo's death may actually have been ordered by Mussolini. Balbo had already started to protest the continuous tactical missions asked of the Regia Aeronautica, which were reducing its effectiveness.

The British offensive in December hit Italian aviation hard and many wings (a total of nine until May 1941) were phased out because of losses. The tasks in which many aircraft were involved were in attacking British land forces, with bombing and strafing. The losses caused by Hurricanes and ground fire increased, so at the beginning of 1941 only around 40 machines were still present in Libya and by the end of 1941, only one operational squadron remained. In the Battle of El-Alamein many Sparvieros were used for defensive tasks, such as countering SAS teams in the desert, and in anti-ship role. From autumn 1940, SM.79s were used against Greece, then Yugoslavia. They continued to be hampered in their operations by the Royal Air Force, but also by poor weather conditions. Over the Mediterranean, the Sparvieros were used in reconnaissance missions, and anti-ship attacks.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

Italy declared war on Britain on 10 June 1940 and attacked Malta the following day starting the Axis' Siege of Malta, which was to continue for three years. The Allies' base at Malta was strategically situated to be a threat to communications between Europe, Italy and North Africa. The Sparviero launched its career as torpedo-bomber on 25 July 1940 when a new unit was established after several years of experiments. The "Special Aerotorpedoes Unit" was led by Colonel Moioli. After having ordered the first 50 torpedoes at Whitehead Industries, on 10 August 1940 the first aircraft landed at T5 airfield, near Tobruk. Despite the lack of an aiming system and a specific doctrine for tactics, an attack on shipping in Alexandria was quickly organized. There were experiments for many years but still, no service, no gear (except hardpoints) and no tactics were developed for the new speciality. This was despite previous Italian experiments into the practice of aerial torpedoing in 1914, 26 years before.

15 August 1940 saw the first action under way, with five SM.79s that were modified and prepared for the task of torpedoing enemy shipping, sent to El Adem airfield. Among these aircraft pilots were Buscaglia, Dequal and other pilots destined to became "aces." The journey was made at an altitude of 1,500 m (4,920 ft) and after two hours, at 2130, they flew over Alexandria and began attacking the ships. This first attack was unsuccessful. The aircraft had only 1,000 m (3,280 ft) of runway for takeoff, so two of the fuel tanks were left empty to reduce weight. This gave an endurance of five hours, with a journey of 4.33 hours. After this first action, only Buscaglia and Dequal, after over five hours, returned, both aircraft damaged by anti-aircraft fire. Buscaglia landed on only one wheel, with some other damage. The other three Savoias, attacking after the first two, were hindered by a fierce anti-aircraft defence and low clouds, so they returned to their base without releasing their torpedoes. However, all three ran out of fuel, were forced to jettison the torpedoes which exploded in the desert, and then force-landed, three hours after the attack. Two crews were rescued later, but the third (Fusco) was still in Egypt when they force-landed. The crew set light to their aircraft the next morning, which alerted the British who then captured them. These troubles were experienced within a combat radius of only about 650 km (400 mi), in clear contrast with the glamorous performances of the racer Sparvieros a few years before. 

Many other missions followed, on 22–23 August (Alexandria), 26 August (against ships never found), and 27 August (Buscaglia against a cruiser). The special unit became known as the 278ima Squadriglia, and from September 1940 carried out many attacks on ships, including on 4 September (when Buscaglia had his aircraft damaged by fighters) and 10 September, when Robone claimed a merchant ship sunk. On 17 September, after an unsuccessful day attack, Buscaglia and Robone returned at night, attacking the British ships that shelled Bardia. One torpedo hit HMS Kent, damaging this heavy cruiser to the extent that the ship remained under repair until September 1941. After almost a month of attacks, this was the first success officially acknowledged and proven. After almost a month of further attacks, a newcomer, Erasi, flew with Robone on 14 October 1940 against a British formation and hit HMS Liverpool, a modern cruiser that lost her bow and needed 13 months of repair. After several months, and despite the losses and the first unfortunate mission, the core of the 278 ima was still operating the same four aircraft. The last success of this squadron was at Suda Bay Crete, when Buscaglia damaged another cruiser, HMS Glasgow, despite the anti-torpedo netting surrounding the ship. This powerful Royal Navy vessel was out of commission for nine months whilst repairs were made. The aircraft continued in service until a British bomb struck them, when the usual mounting of the torpedo under the belly led to a "chain reaction" which destroyed them all.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

1941 started out badly, but improved in April, when many successes were recorded by SM.79s of the 281 and 280 ima. They sank two merchant ships, heavily damaged the British cruiser HMS Manchester (which was out of service for nine months) and later also sank the F class destroyer HMS Fearless. Further Italian successes came in August, when the light cruiser HMS Phoebe was damaged. The large merchant ship SS Imperial Star (10,886 tonnes/12,000 tons) was sunk by an SM.79 in September. The 130 and 132 Gruppo were also active during the autumn. On 24 October, they sank the Empire Pelican and Empire Defender, on 23 November they sank the Glenearn and Xhakdina, and finally, on 11 December they heavily damaged the Jackal.

The year ended with a total of nine sunken and several damaged Allied ships. The Italians had lost 14 torpedo bombers and sustained several damaged in action. This was the best year for the Italian torpedo bombers and also the year when the SM.84, the SM.79's successor was introduced. Overall, these numbers meant little in the war, and almost no other results were recorded by the Italian bombers. Horizontal bombing proved to be a failure and only dive bombers and torpedo-bombers achieved some results. The damaging of the British cruisers was the most important result, but without German help, the Italians would have been unable to maintain a presence in the Mediterranean theatre. The 25 Italian bomber wings were unable to disturb the British forces, as the Battle of Punta Stilo demonstrated. Almost all of the major British ships lost were due to U-Boat attacks, with the damaging of HMS Warspite, and the sinking of HMS Barham and Ark Royal. The British fleet was left without major ships in their Mediterranean fleet leaving the Axis better situated to control the sea.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The Axis fortunes started to decline steadily during 1942. Over 100 SM.79s were in service in different Italian torpedo squadrons. In addition to its wide-scale deployment in its intended bomber-torpedo bomber role, the Sparviero was also used for close support, reconnaissance and transport missions. In the first six months of 1942, all the Italo-German efforts to hit Allied ships had only resulted in the sinking of the merchant ship Thermopilae, which was by an aircraft flown by Carlo Faggioni. The Allies aimed to provide Malta with vital re-supplies and fuel through major convoy operations at all costs. The first was the Harpoon convoy, and almost all the Axis air potential was used against the convoy. 14 June saw the second torpedoing of Liverpool, by a 132° Gruppo Savoia, putting it out of action for another 13 months. Regardless of where the torpedo struck, (amidships in the case of Liverpool, aft as for Kent, or forward as happened to Glasgow) the cruisers remained highly vulnerable to torpedoes, but no Italian air attack managed to hit them with more than one torpedo at once. On this day the merchant ship Tanimbar was sunk by SM.79s of 132°, and finally the day after HMS Bedouin, a Tribal-class destroyer, already damaged by two Italian cruisers, was sunk by pilot M. Aichner, also of the 132° Gruppo. For years, this victory was contested by the Italian Navy, that claimed to have sunk Bedouin with gunfire.

August, saw heavy attacks on the 14 merchant ships and 44 major warships of the Operation Pedestal convoy, the second Allied attempt to resupply Malta past Axis bombers, minefields and U-boats. Nine of the merchant ships and four of the warships were sunk, and others were damaged, but only the destroyer HMS Foresight and the merchant ship MV Deucalion were sunk by Italian torpedo bombers. Although damaged, the tanker SS Ohio, a key part of the convey, was towed into Grand Harbour to deliver the vital fuel on 15 August 1942 to enable Malta to continue functioning as an important Allied base; a major Allied strategic victory. By autumn 1942, in contrast to Operation Torch, 9 December was a successful day when four SM.79s sank a sloop and a merchant ship, with the loss of Angelucci's aircraft. Carlo Emanuele Buscaglia, another prominent member of the Italian torpedo-airforce who was credited with over 90,718 tonnes (100,000 tons) of enemy shipping sunk, was shot down the day after he said that they would probably all be dead before Christmas. The risks of attempting to overcome the effective defences of allied ships were too great to expect much chance of long-term survival, but he was later rescued from the water, badly wounded.

Despite the increased activity in 1942, the results were considerably poorer than those of the previous year. The efforts made by the bombers were heavily criticized as being insufficient. Many debated the possibilities of torpedo manufacturing defects or even sabotage. In the first 30 used, in 1940, the reliability was excellent, but a number of later torpedoes were found to be defective, especially those made at the Napoli factory. During Operation Harpoon, over 100 torpedoes were launched with only three hitting their targets.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The year 1943 opened with attacks against allied shipping off North Africa, but still without much success. In July, the Allies invaded Sicily, with an immense fleet. Sparvieros were already obsolete and phased out from service with the bomb wings, but the SM.84 was a failure and the few Z.1007s were not enough, so the latest version of the Sparviero was retained for torpedo attacks. This version was considerably faster than its successors. Before the invasion, there was a large force of torpedo aircraft: 7 Gruppi (groups), 41, 89, 104, 108, 130, 131 and 132° equipped with dozens of aircraft, but this was nevertheless an underpowered force. Except 104°, based around the Aegean Sea, the other six Gruppi comprised just 61 aircraft, with only 22 serviceable. Almost all the available machines were sent to the Raggruppamento Aerosiluranti, that of almost all of the 44 aircraft, only a third were considered flight-worthy by 9 July 1943. Production of new SM.79s continued to fall behind, and at least until the end of July, only 37 SM.79s and 39 SM.84s were delivered. Despite the use of an improved engine, capable of a maximum speed of 475 km/h (295 mph), these machines were unable to cope with the difficult task of resisting the invasion. The size of these aircraft was too large to allow them to evade detection by the enemy defences, and the need for large crews resulted in heavy human losses. In the first five days, SM.79s performed 57 missions, only at night, and failed to achieve any results, with the loss of seven aircraft. Another three aircraft were lost in the night in which the British aircraft carrier was damaged.

The Italians co-ordinated their attacks with the German forces, and succeeded in hitting an aircraft carrier for the first time, Indomitable, on 16 July 1943, but this was more by accident than design. SM.79s were not equipped with radar, so the attacks had to be performed visually, hopefully aided by the light of the Moon, while the enemy had ship-borne radar and interceptor aircraft. The damaging of the Indomitable was due to an error of identification, because the incoming aircraft had been picked up on the ship's radar whilst still 8 km (4.9 mi) away, and failed to be identified as a threat. The ship had seven dead, but the flooding was limited due to the 102 mm (4 in) armoured belt, which was damaged so badly that it disintegrated at the impact point, but nevertheless prevented the ship from structural damages.

Despite their depleted state, the Regia Aeronautica attempted a strategic attack on Gibraltar on 19 July with 10 SM.79GAs, but only two managed to reach their target, again without achieving any result. The last operation was in September 1943, and resulted in the damaging of the LST 417, on 7 September 1943. Following the 1943 Armistice, the SM.79s based in southern Italy (34 altogether) were used by the Aeronautica Cobelligerante del Sud as transports in support of the Anglo-American military; those that remained in the North (36) fought with the German forces as part of the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana, or were used by the Luftwaffe. A small number of SM.79s remained in service in the new Aeronautica Militare after the war. There they served as passenger transports into the early 1950s.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The SM.81 was a militarised version of Savoia-Marchetti's earlier SM.73 airliner, having cantilever wings, three engines and a fixed undercarriage. The origins of this version were in pursuit of the interests of Italo Balbo, a brilliant exponent of the Fascist regime (but nevertheless "exiled" in Libya by Mussolini), who required a fast and efficient aircraft that was capable of serving the vast Italian colonies in Africa. The SM.81 had wings that were roughly similar to those of the double-fuselage SM.55, and identical to those of the SM.73, but had a much simpler fuselage. Around six months after the SM.73s first appearance, the SM.81 prototype (MM.20099) first flew from Vergiate, near Varese, on 8 February 1935, controlled by test pilot Adriano Bacula. The first serie, ordered in 1935, was for 100 aircraft and was quickly put into production as a result of the international crisis and the embargo caused by the war in Ethiopia. The first examples were sent to 7 Wing, Lonate Pozzolo. Although it was quickly superseded as a front-line bomber, the SM.81 continued to serve as a transport aircraft by virtue of its wide fuselage, which allowed it to accommodate a wide range of armament. Apart from its speed, it was generally superior to the SM.79 Sparviero as a bomber and multirole aircraft.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The SM.81 was a robust, three-engine monoplane, with a fixed tailwheel undercarriage, with the mainwheels enclosed by large spats to reduce drag, and had a crew of six. The aircraft was of mixed construction: the fuselage had a framework of steel tubes with a metallic-covered aft portion, while the rest was wood- and fabric-covered. It had a relatively large fuselage, an unnecessary characteristic for a bomber, which determined its future as a transport aircraft. Since the engines were quite small, the fuselage did not blend well with the nose engine, even less so than the SM.79. Many windows were present to provide the fuselage interior with daylight, giving the impression that it was a passenger aircraft.

The all-wooden wings had three spars to provide the necessary support, whereas the semi-elliptical tail surfaces were fabric-covered metal. The pilot and co-pilot were seated side-by-side in an enclosed cockpit, with separate cabins for the flight engineer and the radio-operator/gunner behind the cockpit. The bomb bay was behind the cockpit, together with a passage which linked the mid and aft fuselage, where there were three further defensive positions.

The bombardier's position was located just below the cockpit, in a semi-retractable gondola, and differed from that of the SM.79, being both larger and in a location which was more favourable for communicating with the crew, and provided excellent visibility thanks to the glazed panel. Both this position and the cockpit had escape hatches, but for normal entry and exit there was a door in the left, mid-fuselage, and one in the aft fuselage. Equipment included an RA 350I radio-transmitter, AR5 radio-receiver, and a P63N radiocompass (not always fitted), while other systems comprised an electrical generator, fire extinguishing system, and an OMI 30 camera (in the gunner's nacelle). The aircraft, having a large wing and robust undercarriage was reliable and pleasant to fly, and could operate from all types of terrain. It was surprisingly fast for its time and given the power of its engines, especially compared to the similar Junkers Ju 52. It was better armed than SM.79s, but the increased drag combined with the same engine power reduced the maximum and cruise speeds, as well as the range. No armour was fitted, except for the self-sealing fuel tanks.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The SM.81 first saw combat during the Second Italo-Abyssinian War, where it showed itself to be versatile serving as a bomber, transport and reconnaissance aircraft. SM.81s also fought in the Spanish Civil War with the Aviazione Legionaria and were among the first aircraft sent by the fascist powers to aid Francisco Franco. Despite their obsolescence, by 1940, when Italy became involved in World War II, more than 300 (290-304 depending on source) SM.81s were in service with the Regia Aeronautica. The first Italian aircraft to enter action in East Africa were a pair of SM.81s. On 11 June 1940, one of them attacked Port Sudan and the other flew a reconnaissance flight over the Red Sea. That same night, three SM.81s took off to bomb Aden, but one turned back, and one of the other two hit a hill near Massawa while trying to land. 

Its low speed and vulnerability to fighter aircraft meant that during daytime it was restricted to second line duties, finding use as a transport. At night the SM.81 was an effective bomber, particularly in the North African theatre. Anti-ship actions were also carried out, but without significant success. Most SM.81s were withdrawn by the time of the Italian armistice of 1943, though some remained in service with both the Italian Social Republic and the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force. Several examples survived the war and went on to serve with the Aeronautica Militare Italiana, but by 1950 these had all been retired. SM.81s serving in Ethiopia had the "white avorium" markings applied to distinguish them in SAR missions. The normal camouflage pattern was yellow, green and brown mimetic. The all-over dark olive green scheme was introduced later, when the aircraft were used only in transport missions.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 Marsupiale (en: Marsupial) was an Italian bomber and transport aircraft of World War II. It was a cantilever, mid-wing monoplane trimotor with a retractable, tailwheel undercarriage. About 400 were built, the first entering service in 1940, but although able to operate as a bomber with a maximum bombload of up to 8,818 lb (4000 kg), the SM.82 saw very limited use in this role. The SM.82 Marsupiale was developed from the earlier SM.75 Marsupiale civil transport as a heavy bomber and military transport. Although having the same configuration of the SM.75, the SM.82 was larger. The aircraft was quickly developed and the prototype first flew in 1939. Although underpowered and slow, it was capable of carrying heavy loads, including the L3 light tank and a complete disassembled CR.42 fighter (these loads demanded special modifications, though). It had both cargo and troop transport capability, with room up to 40 men and their equipment. Deliveries to the Regia Aeronautica began in 1940. However, production rates were slow, with only 100 aircraft delivered in 1940, and another 100 in 1941, so that there were never enough of these aircraft in service. By 1942 production doubled to 200 a year, while in 1944 almost 300 were produced, by which time the factory was under the control of the Germans.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The first missions were to transport Italian troops to Libya, together with their heavy equipment, but the first two squadrons had only three SM.82s each. The first flights were made the beginning of June 1940, transporting 360 men of 61° Infantry Regiment. Initially, the aircraft were organized in 149° Gruppo, with a SM.73 and SM.75. On the 17 June 1940 the first mission for all five aircraft of the Gruppo, transported ten anti-tank guns and 17 radio-communication units. By 24 June, there were 11 aircraft employed in transporting men and equipment to Africa. Within a few weeks a further 25 were delivered. On 24 June, the first SM.82 was lost during a resupply mission in the desert.

In July 1940, a series of bombing missions to Gibraltar was organized, with 1,000 kg (2,200 lb) of bombs in each aircraft. The first bombing mission was on 17 July 1940 with three SM.82s taking off from Guidonia at 1940, and flying 1,600 km (995 mi) to arrive over Gibraltar eight hours later at 0340. Another mission was launched from Sardinia to shorten the journey, then another on 20 August, this time by 32° Wing. However one of the two aircraft, carrying a 1,000 kg (2,210 lb) bombload, was shot down. The other two aircraft in 32° Wing were reassigned to transport squadrons.

In mid-1940, 41° Group was sent to Rhodes with three SM.82s, and other four in October, for the special mission to the British-controlled oil refineries at Manama in the Persian Gulf. This meant a flight of 4,200 km (2,610 mi), lasting 15 hours at 270 km/h (170 mph), that was for the time arguably a record for a bombing mission. Four SM.82s took off from Rhodes, under the command of Ettore Muti. Each aircraft carried a load of 1,500 kg (3,310 lb)[3]. This long-range action was successful, taking the target totally by surprise, and the SM.82s landed without problems at Zula. This raid caused the Allies some concerns, forcing them to upgrade their defences. This, more than the limited amount of damage caused, further stretched Allied military resources. However the scarcity of SM.82s hampered further long-range missions, though some actions were carried out. Six single aircraft night bombing missions were mounted, mainly against Alexandria, in October and November 1940. All these missions were performed by SM.82s of 114° Gruppo, but all of their aircraft were destroyed or damaged by the time of Operation Compass in December 1940.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The Savoia-Marchetti SM.84 was an Italian bomber aircraft of World War II. It was designed by Savoia-Marchetti as a replacement for its successful SM.79, and shared its three-engine layout. However, although it entered service with the Regia Aeronautica in 1941, it never replaced the SM.79, being retired from service before it. Development of an aircraft to replace the SM.79 started in 1939, with Savoia-Marchetti choosing to produce an improved development of the SM.79, using the same wing as its predecessor, but with a new fuselage and more powerful engines. The first prototype flew on 5 June 1940, just 5 days before Italy's entry into World War II. It was hoped to replace the SM.79s in service, which were fast, but obsolescent, and yet to be adapted as torpedo bombers. The main improvement was the adoption of new and more powerful engines, giving a total output of 2,237 kW (3,000 hp). The machine was put into series production at the end of 1940.

Basically it was an enhanced SM.79, with more modern solutions and systems. It shared the basic design of a three-engine mixed construction monoplane as the SM.79. Wood was used for the wings, supported by three spars. Steel tubing was used as a skeleton for the fuselage, covered by metal (forward), fabric and wood. The new fuselage housed a crew of five to six, with the pilots sitting side-by-side. Behind them there were a radio-operator and flight engineer. They enjoyed a large windscreen and eight windows in the fuselage. The armour was much improved compared to the almost nonexistent protection fitted to the SM.79; it was said there was a total of 700 kg (1,540 lb) fitted, however it is unclear if this also included the self-sealing fuel tanks, bullet-proofed up to 12.7 mm (.50 in) rounds. One noticeable difference was the twin tail, which gave a better field of fire to the dorsal gun, and helped to cope with the greater power and weight compared to the SM.79.

Armament was similar to the Cant Z.1007, rather than the SM.79. There was a dorsal Caproni-Lanciani Delta turret, with a 12.7 mm (.50 in) Scotti machine gun, and 350 rounds. Another Scotti was in the ventral gondola. Other two Scotti were in the flanks with six 120-round belts. It was a theoretical improvement, though Scotti machine guns, even with a slightly higher rate of fire, were much less reliable than the Breda. Another disadvantage was the inability of the turret to fire directly forward, through the propeller's blades, so the aircraft had no defence from frontal attacks. The bomb bay was in the middle of fuselage. Horizontally mounted, the aircraft could carry two 500 kg (1,100 lb), three 250 kg (550 lb), 10 100 kg (220 lb), or 10 50 kg (110 lb) bombs. Outside the fuselage it was possible to mount two 500 kg (1,102 lb) or 800 kg (1,760 lb) bombs, or two torpedoes, or even smaller bombs like eight 100 kg (220 lb) or 50 kg (110 lb) (but really weighing of 130 kg/290 lb and 70 kg/150 lb). Generally, the aircraft carried only one torpedo or around 1,000 kg (2,200 lb) of bombs. The aiming apparatus was a Jozza U3, fitted in the bombardier's nacelle, just below the cockpit. It was retractable when not in use, to reduce drag.

An OMI camera was fitted in the fuselage, while in the tail section it was possible to mount one of three different cameras, like the AGR.90 or 91. Three Piaggio P.XI RC.40 engines, giving 746 kW (1,000 hp) at 4,000 m (13,120 ft) were fitted. There were 16 self-sealing fuel tanks inside the wing and the fuselage, six for the central engine (1,070 L/283 US gal) and five for each wing engine (1,095 L/289 US gal). Total fuel load was 3,260 L (860 US gal), which was less, despite the more powerful engines, than previous Italian bombers. It was possible, however, to mount another three fuel tanks: two of 415 L (110 US gal) in the fuselage, and one of 2,500 L (661 US gal) in the bomb-bay.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The first unit to operate the aircraft was 12° Stormo (Wing), 41° Gruppo (Group), on 2 February 1941. Based at Rodi, the first actions of this Group were not successful, and two aircraft landed in Turkey being lost (their crews later returned to Rodi). 36° Wing (108 and 109 Gr) received its SM.84s on 7 May 1941, and was based at Decimomannu airbase, Sardinia, from September 1941. On 27 September 1941, 12 aircraft of 36° Wing took off to attack a British convoy to Malta (Operation Halberd). One aircraft turned back after developing a mechanical fault, but the remainder pressed on with their attack. The first group, led by Arduino Buri, attacked the British ships and Buri managed to torpedo HMS Nelson, putting her out of action for six months. Of the first section, one aircraft was shot down, and the second section had two aircraft shot down out of three. When Seidl went in with his five aircraft, he was shot down together with another two. While the damage to Nelson was a success, the only one this type that Italian torpedo bombers obtained, it was paid with the loss of six aircraft, and almost all the crews, more than 30 men. The next day a merchant ship, Empire Pelican, was sunk by SM.79s with only one loss. The rest of the convoy reached Malta with their supplies.

After these losses, 36° Wing continued in its task to attack enemy ships, and sank the merchant ship Empire Defender in November, and 9 SM.84s badly damaged HMS Penelope on 9 April 1942. 282° Squadriglia was also involved in such missions, with some success. 7° Wing (4 and 5 Gruppos), based in Sicily, used SM.84s to bomb Malta in July 1941. In mid-October 1941, 32° Wing were equipped with SM.84s, one group of torpedo bombers and the other of bombers, to best optimize the attack against ships. This Wing took part in attacks on the Allied landings of Operation Torch, but by the end of December the unit had lost 20 aircraft and was retired from operations. In June 1942, 14 torpedo bombers of 36° Wing and nine bombers of 4° Gruppo attacked the Malta convoy of Operation Harpoon, with at least two losses to Spitfires, and one downed by Anti-aircraft fire.

During Operation Pedestal in August 1942, 10 SM.84s used special torpedoes (MFF), to attack the convoy, losing two aircraft to enemy fighters. Aircraft of 32° and 36° Wing also attacked the convoy. The heavy German and Italian attacks, including those by SM.82s resulting in only five of the fourteen ships of the convoy reaching Malta, however their supplies were fundamental to saving the garrison, after the almost total failure of the previous operation. While other groups were still receiving the aircraft, 36° and 7° Wing had stopped flying it by October 1942, while 32° went in action against North African targets. It lost 20 aircraft and returned in Puglia to regroup in December 1942. Soon 38° Gr had the new SM.84 Bis (early 1943), this last version was delivered to 8° Stormo (27° and 28° Gruppos). The decline had already started. The use of the aircraft with 8° Stormo to resupply troops in North Africa was a failure: despite the speed far better than SM.82s, the useful payload was too small. The aircraft was gradually phased out, replaced by the Z.1007, and even the SM.79. By 10 July 1943 43° Wing, flying from Gioia del Colle, Puglia, was the only unit still flying the SM.84.

In September 1943, despite the almost extinction of bombers units, there were still 150 SM.84s, with over 100 serviceable. Almost all of these were captured by Germans, though they were little used. Some were sent to the Slovenské vzdušné zbrane, and 10 remained with RSI's Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana, but were not used. Seven were used by the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force as transports. Shortly after the end of WWII, the aircraft was phased out. Overall, SM.84 was a failed design (Francesco Pricolo called it a 'wrong aircraft', while Ettore Muti complained in 1941 about its awful handling and take off), never liked by its crews and never capable to replace the SM.79. When the final version of the Sparviero, the SM.79 bis, became available, then it replaced the SM.84, while as bomber it was inferior to the CANT.1007 ter, especially at altitude (SM.84 was almost unflyiable over 5,000 m).

Torpedo-bombers were required to be agile and fast in order to engage their targets and many designs experienced problems with higher weights and wing loading than they were designed for. The SM.84 was far heavier than the SM.79 and when the final version the SM.79bis became available, it was preferred to the SM.84. The SM.79bis, with improved engines was still lighter than the SM.84 and a better aircraft (with lower wing loading and better power-to weight ratio) for the role. Another critical report about SM.84 came from the 43° Stormo B.T. command, in a official document[9]. It reports how this bomber wing performed its task, starting with bombing missions from Gioia del Colle on 13 July 1943. The 41° Stormo commander complained the very small attack force was not enough to saturate the enemy's strong defences, even by night; the small number of pilots trained for night operations and thus the small number of sorties and the very poor performance of the SM.84.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

The Piaggio P.108 Bombardiere was an Italian four-engine heavy bomber used by the Regia Aeronautica during World War II. The prototype first flew in 1939 and it entered service in 1942. Four versions of the P.108 were designed, but only one, the P.108B bomber, was produced in any quantity before the armistice. The other variants included the P.108A anti-shipping aircraft with a 102 mm (4 in) gun, the P.108C, an airliner with an extended wingspan and re-modelled fuselage capable of carrying 32 passengers, and the P.108T transport version designed specifically for military use. Only one P.108A and 24 P.108Bs were built. The combined total number of P108Cs and Ts built was approximately 16, but it is unclear precisely how many of either version. Most of the P.108Cs were subsequently modified for use as military transport aircraft and could accommodate up to 60 passengers.

The P.108 was the only four-engine heavy bomber used by the Regia Aeronautica during World War II, and was a development of the earlier underpowered and wooden-structured P.50-II which was unable to take-off at its designed maximum weight. Giovanni Casiraghi, an experienced engineer who had previously worked in the USA for several years, re-engineered the aircraft, giving it a metallic structure. Still not entirely satisfied, he started another, almost new project, the P.108, and initial developments resulted in the P.108B. Despite some competition (the winner was initially seen as the Cant Z.1014), Piaggio won the Regia Aeronautica's contract for a new bomber, as it became obvious that the other competitors could not deliver useful numbers of aircraft to the Royal Air Force before the mid 1940s. The first prototype P.108B flew on 24 November 1939. The "teething problems" of the P.108 involved a very long period of debugging, and the process of improving its reliability was never totally successful. The first machines were sent to the 274th Squadron (274ma Squadriglia) in 1941.

On 7 August 1941, Bruno Mussolini, the son of Italian dictator Benito Mussolini and commander of the 274th squadron, was piloting one of the prototypes of the "secret" bomber. He flew too low and crashed into a house. The cockpit section separated from the rest of the aircraft and although the aircraft did not catch fire, it was nevertheless totally destroyed in the impact. Mussolini died of his injuries. By the end of 1941, the P.108B had flown just 391 flying hours which does not compare favorably with the 9,293 hours flown by the first 12 B-17s. Nonetheless, the new bomber showed much promise. The average Italian bomber cost around 2.1 million lire, the SM.79 cost 1.7 million lire, while the P.108 cost 5.2 million lire. With a single squadron of nine P.108s capable of flying 1,100 km (700 mi) with 3,500 kg (7,700 lb), the estimated efficiency was comparable to a group of 26 SM.79s covering 1,000 km (620 mi) with 1,000 kg (2,200 lb). The total cost of the aircraft was 46.8 and 45.6 million lire respectively, but only 54 crew were required to man the P.108s compared to 130 required to man the SM.79s.

The P.108B's engines were designed to be more powerful than those propelling the B-17, and most of its defensive gun turrets were remote-controlled, but its reliability fell short of the typical Allied heavy bombers, and this type remained relatively unknown until the 1970s. The second series, designated P.108B II, were a revised sub-category having had the nose turret removed. While this reduced defence against head-on attacks, the aircraft was operated mainly at night. The speed gain was 10 km/h (6 mph), due to the weight reduction and the more aerodynamic nose.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

In response to a request in November 1942, the P.108A Artigliere "gunship" was developed for anti-shipping duties as an alternative to torpedo bombers. It was armed with a modified high velocity Ansaldo 1941 model (90/53 mm) gun mounted in a redesigned nose. This was considered to provide the best combination of precision and range of all Italian artillery, and in several versions was used as an anti-aircraft and anti-tank gun by the Army and the Navy. To be more effective in its new role, the size of the gun was increased from 90 mm (3.5 in) to 102 mm (4 in), a non-standard Italian artillery calibre, and fired shells weighing 13 kg (30 lb) as opposed to the standard gun's 10 kg (20 lb), with a muzzle velocity of over 600 m/s (1,970 ft/s). This weapon has only been superseded in calibre, on aircraft, by the low velocity 105 mm (4 in) modified M102 howitzer (23 calibres in length) carried on a mobile mounting in the flanks of the AC-130's 3.2 m (10.5 ft) wide fuselage. The gun together with its recoil system weighed 1,500 kg (3,300 lb).[6] Due to it being a re-bored smaller gun, its weight was relatively low for its calibre.

The P.108A was not particularly unusual at the time, as medium bombers such as the North American B-25 Mitchell and even smaller attack-aircraft like the Henschel Hs 129 were fitted with high-velocity 75 mm (2.6 in) guns despite being one or two categories lighter. The gun was mounted longitudinally in the fuselage centreline, at a depressed angle, and had a very strong recoil action which the 27 tonne (30 ton) airframe was nevertheless able to absorb. The amount of ammunition that could be carried was around 50-60 rounds for the main gun, as well as up to three standard torpedoes or two radio-guided torpedoes (a secret weapon which was never used in combat), and finally the standard defensive weapons in the fuselage and wings. The 102 mm (4 in) gun was intended to be fitted with a ballistic sight with an analogue computer, and a six or 12 round mechanical loader.

Initial modifications were made to MM.24318 which on 16 December 1942 flew to Savona, Villanova d'Albenga airfield. The modifications were completed in February 1943, and testing commenced on 3 March. Testing of the P.108A was satisfactory, achieving a maximum speed of around 440 km/h (270 mph) due to the more aerodynamic redesigned nose. It flew to Furbara on 19 March, and later to Pisa on 16 April, where it carried out a series of firing trials at altitudes between 1,500 and 4,500 m (4,900 and 14,800 ft) to collect the ballistic data for negative angles of elevation that was required to allow the computing gunsight to be produced.[7] After totalling 24 hr, 40 min of flight and weapons trials, it returned to Albenga. Enthusiasm was high when it was presented as the new official attack machine at Furbara on 22 May, and it was planned to build five further P.108As, as well as convert another five or possibly all P.108s available. But on 29 June, it was decided to produce no more than five aircraft, and in July, the order was further limited to two, and eventually cancelled. On 6 and 8 September, the lone P.108A made other weapons tests over the sea, finally equipped with the S.Giorgio calibration/aiming system. German forces took control of the P.108A and painted it in their insignia, but it was damaged soon afterwards by Allied bombing. Repaired by 7 April 1944, it finally flew to Rechlin where it was probably destroyed in one of the many Allied bombing raids.

Although the P.108A proved to be capable, and fired over 280 shells in testing, the Armistice and the never-ending change of priorities halted its development. The use of such large aircraft in a dangerous anti-ship role was however questionable (at sea level 360 km/h (220 mph) was the best safely achievable), the cost was even greater than standard bombers, and the improved naval anti-aircraft defences (Bofors 40 mm guns, P-F shells, and fire-control radar) led Germany to rely on (relatively) long-range missiles like the Henschel Hs 293 and Fritz X. These were much more effective, as was demonstrated on 9 September 1943, when the Italian Navy was attacked by their ex-allies. The Germans launched a number of missiles against the Italian battleships, sinking the Roma and damaging the Italia, causing over 1,300 deaths. The three armoured decks of RM Roma could withstand hits from battleship-calibre guns, with over 200 mm (7.9 in) thickness overall, so such results were well outside the capabilities of a medium calibre gun, even when air-transported.


----------



## gekho (May 1, 2010)

P.108Bs were deployed in the Mediterranean and North African theatres and first saw action in an unsuccessful day mission against a destroyer on 6 June, releasing 10 160 kg (350 lb) bombs. The aircraft were effectively used a few weeks later, with a night bombing raid over Gibraltar on 28 June 1942.

The first operation to Gibraltar was almost a disaster, out of five aircraft which set out from Decimomannu in Sardinia, one (MM.22004) was forced to return due to engine trouble while the other four bombed with 66 100 kg (220 lb) and six 250 kg (550 lb) bombs. Three of them, short of fuel were forced to land in Spain, two of which (MM.22001 and 22005) crashed or suffered some damage in forced landings). The third (MM.22007) landed in Majorca, a former Italian base in the Spanish Civil War and thanks to the Spanish pro-Axis policy was quickly refuelled and took off from Palma de Majorca for Italy. The two others remained in Spain: MM.22001 crashed on a beach when it was approaching Valencia airport and was written off, MM.22005 suffered minor damage and was stored in San Javier air base but was repaired and tested by the Spanish Air Force. [9] Several other missions were launched until October which resulted in some damage and further losses. An attempt to change to SM.82s was an expedient (as was the P.108, expecting more from the future P.133). For a chronology there were sorties to Gibraltar (without the endurance problems that dogged the first mission), during the night of 3 July (MM.22601 failed to return), 24 September (MM22004 and 22603), 20 October (MM.22002 (written off during an emergency landing after engine failure on takeoff), MM.22004, 22006 and 22007) and 21 October (MM.22602 (destroyed during an emergency landing at Bona in Algeria) and two other P.108s), when the "peak" was reached. Each of these missions, involving one to four aircraft (15 sorties in total), was unsuccessful and resulted in around 33% losses. The results were poor, with one Hudson and some artillery positions destroyed on the ground in the first, "big" mission and further unspecified damage in the others, despite intensive long-range mission crew training between 3 July and September. On 28 October, MM22007 force-landed in Algeria on its third sortie, making in total at least 16 sorties with one aircraft missing, two lost in Spain, two lost in Algeria and one lost in Italy.

Following the Allied invasion of French North Africa, codenamed "Operation Torch", more losses were sustained when these aircraft flew missions over Algeria and other African targets. The Allies had over 160 warships and 250 merchant ships in the region. The Luftwaffe had 1,068 aircraft in the II and X. Fliegerkorps, the Regia had 285 aircraft in Sardinia of which 115 were torpedo-bombers. At least three were downed over Africa in this series of raids, for the most part claimed by Beaufighters. Nonetheless, in Algeria they struck targets in Bona (now called Annaba), Algiers, Blinda, Philippeville (now called Skikda), Maison Blanche and Oran. Some ships were damaged by P.108s in the latter and Algerian raids and over other targets they destroyed some aircraft. These bombers were the only ones capable of flying the 2,000 km (1,240 mi) to Oran. The 274 Squadriglia had only eight P.108s and with them performed only 28 sorties in eight night missions, during a whole month. Three were shot down by night fighters, which on only one occasion were repelled by the wing turrets. Two P.108s were shot down by 153 Sqn Beaufighters in the attack over Algeria's port and the last of these missions was flown on 20 January. Sevicability dropped to one or two aircraft and so with the need for refurbishment, the P.108s returned to the mainland.

The final action took place over Sicily, when the 274ma was reinforced up to the basic force of eight machines. They flew 12 sorties against the invasion force between 11 and 22 July. Losses included two aircraft destroyed and two others badly damaged, mainly by Beaufighter and Mosquito night fighters. Only one ship was damaged - this closed the career of 274ma and the P.108B. The last of the 24 P.108Bs ordered was delivered in August. Of these aircraft, six were lost to enemy action (three over Algeria, two over Sicily and perhaps one over Spain), four to accidents (including the one involving Mussolini) and three to forced landings (one in Algeria and two over Spain).

When the Armistice was declared on 8 September 1943, only nine aircraft remained. Eight were sabotaged so as not to fall into German hands, the last one was flown to southern Italy, where it was involved in a landing accident. P.108Bs ended their activities with a total of about 15 missions over Gibraltar, 28 over North Africa, 12 over Sicily and some other reconnaissance and anti-shipping sorties (of which only one is known). This aircraft was too complex and difficult to develop without support from the Air ministry and other larger concerns, such as Fiat. None was forthcoming, and while Piaggio was still struggling to debug and produce the P.108B, there were many other requests for the 'C' model airliner, the P.108T military transport, and the 'A' anti-ship versions. Finally, there was also the new strategic bomber, the P.108bis or P.133 to be developed as the "final solution" for Italian bombers, and other projects, such as the P.126, P.127, P.130 to be considered. Following the P.108Bs' last missions, a few P.108T transports continued to be used until the end of the war, mainly on the Eastern Front when Germany needed to evacuate their encircled troops, even carrying over 100 troops at a time (maximum load was 12 tonnes/13 tons, the total payload was around 14 tonnes/15 tons). The P-108Cs and Ts proved to be more reliable than the bombers, following successful efforts to improve and modify them. One was destroyed in a flying accident over Germany, early in 1945, while the others were used until the end of the war.


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

Pay attention to the first two pics; Italians are all the same.... can not resist a beautiful girl....


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

More pics


----------



## al49 (May 6, 2010)

Eccellente!
This is the best report on Regia Aeronautica Bombers I have seen so far on a non-Italian forum.
Well done!
Are you also preparing a thread on fighters as well?

Alberto


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

Yes, comming soon, just let me finish with the bombers and I will star with the fighters, and later ground attack fighters, light bombers and reconnaissance aircrafts.


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 6, 2010)

Thank you !! GREAT stuff, can't wait to see the rest. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

In 1939, the Regia Aeronautica (Italian Air Force) initiated its R Plan, or 3,000 airplanes, a campaign to quickly increase its strength with modern aircraft. By that time, Regia Aeronautica had been involved in wars on two continents, and its equipment had been depleted and had not kept up with technological advances. As a part of this plan, a competition for a modern medium bomber was announced in 1939. CRDA submitted its Z.1015 for this competition. The Z.1015 was basically an all-metal version of the Z.1007, a three-engine medium bomber with a wooden airframe. The Z.1007 had first flown in 1937 but had not yet entered military service by 1939. Regia Aeronautica requested Zappata's proposal be modified to incorporate greater strength: the design ultimate load factor was to be increased from 7.0 to 10.0. Zappata determined that such a change would require significant re-engineering and increased weight, and countered with a proposal for a new two-engine aircraft, the Z.1018. The three engines of the Z.1007 had a combined power output of 2,237 kW (3,000 hp), whereas the two engines proposed for the Z.1018 Alfa Romeo 135 RC.32 had a combined output of 2,088 kW (2,800 hp). Thus its performance would be comparable to the proposed Z.1015 with simpler construction, possible lower weight, and reduced maintenance.

On 23 February 1939, the Regia authorized production of 32 Z.1018 aircraft, but stipulated an ultimate load factor of 9.0, and also demanded construction of a prototype, and further required that production deliveries begin before the end of the year. This would have been an extraordinarily rapid development schedule, so CRDA objected. The proposed engines had not yet been certificated, and its counter-rotating version had not yet been developed. Construction of the first prototype was authorized on 7 April 1939. In July 1939, Regia requested that the design be altered to use the new Daimler-Benz DB 601 water-cooled inline engine instead of the planned radial engine.

On 25 May 1940, the prototype flew to Guidonia Montecelio for flight testing. The program was well behind the original schedule at that point; Regia had planned on placing the first 32 machines of the type in service by the end of 1939. Instead, Mario Stoppani and then Adriano Mantelli only flew the prototype. Stoppani made the delivery flight; Mantelli performed the flight tests. He reported an overall good impression, but not outstanding.

In December 1940, Regia Aeronautica specified that the Z.1018 be constructed with a double tail, but in May 1942 the requirement was changed back to the originally-envisioned single tail. During this period, Regia also required the addition of dive brakes, increased armament, engine type changes and several other changes. In the meantime, the test activity continued. The prototype was tested with the P.XII engines, and thanks to the absolute lack of military systems onboard, it reached good speeds: at 4,200 m (13,780 ft), the Z.1018 reached 514 km/h (319 mph), equalling the Reggiane Re.2000 that was also undergoing flight evaluation there. This aircraft had replaced the engines, but the Piaggio P.XII also suffered problems (in fact they were affected for years by many problems).

The verdict of Mantelli was not encouraging: the 'future bomber' Leone was not enough of an improvement to justify its replacing the CANT Z.1007, which was already in production for Regia Aereonautica. A measure of the delays which this program suffered is given by the fact that, in spite of pressures caused by the war being waged at that time, it had taken six months to complete the proof-of-concept aircraft, and a true prototype would still have to be constructed in order to verify the adequacy of the basic design.

Finally, the configuration of this aircraft was fixed, almost 2 years after its first-projected entry into service.


----------



## gekho (May 6, 2010)

The SM.95 was announced in 1937, when the future was seen in the 4-engined aircraft. Until that time Italy has mainly used 3-engined aircraft. The SM.95, designed by Alessandro Marchetti, first flew on 8 May 1943. Originally named SM.76 it was fitted with four 750 hp A.R. 126 RC.34. In 1939 the project was renamed SM.95C (C for Civil), with the more powerful Alfa Romeo RC.18 (860 hp) engine. With the start of World War II, this project was stopped until December 1941, when L.A.T.I. called for a 4-engined useful for South American routes. It had, nevertheless, inferior performances compared to P.108C and Z.511A, both metallic and more powerful. But the new SM.95 had lower costs and a swifter development.

The aircraft was similar to other contemporary airliners, but the construction was mixed. Welded steel was used for the fuselage structure, with light alloy covering fitted to the nose, underside and rear fuselage, and fabric covering for the fuselage sides and roof. The three-spar wing was also of wooden construction, with plywood skinning. The engines drove three-bladed metal Constant speed propellers. The two pilots sat side-by-side in an enclosed cockpit, while behind them sat the Flight engineer (on the left) and radio operator (on the right). Behind the cockpit, there was normally seating for 20-30 passengers, with up to 38 being able to be carried over short ranges.

There was an initial need for a bomber version, SM.95B, with enhanced engines and a weapon set. Nevertheless, the first to fly was the SM.95C, on 3 August 1943, at (Vergiate), with Guglielmo Algarotti flying. The Armistice stopped the program, and the only two aircraft built at the time were requested by Germans and sent to Germany, then they flew with Luftwaffe and were subsequently lost. On 28 July 1945 a third example flew, used with a fourth (still unfinished at the end of the war) with the Aeronautica Militare. One was taken by RAF.[citation needed] The service with A.M. started after April 1946. Alitalia bought six examples, in service since 1947. LATI bought 3 examples in 1949. Lastly, four SM.95s were bought by SAIDE. They were used in a Cairo-Rome-Paris route. The only military costumer was AMI, that had five of them. 

The interest for a military use was confirmed with a very daring mission: the bombing of New York. In the pre-war years, the S.M.75 obtained a record of 12,935 km (July 1939), there were several long-range missions both with S.M.82 and the S.M.75, while for S operation it was considered the enormous 4-engined Z.511, an all metallic floatplane. It had, however, some shortcomings: basically it needed to be refuelled by a submarine in the middle of the ocean. Although it was able to operate with bad sea condition (up to 5-force), this was not a very good idea, especially in the last year of war. So, it was proposed that a long-range version of this aircraft, the SM.95 GA (with a range of over 11,000 km/6,840 mi) could be used to mount a bombing raid on New York City launched from Western France, but the presence of many Italian-Americans in the city meant that Mussolini would only authorize the dropping of propaganda pamphlets. It was reported that the fuel load was raised to 23,800 kg, for a total of 39,3 tons. The mission, with a 500 kg (1,100 lb) load, was still on preparation when Italy signed the Armistice in September 1943.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Good stuff Gekho!


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

The Fiat G.212 was an Italian three-engine airliner of the 1940s. An enlarged development of Fiat's earlier G.12 transport, it was used in small numbers in commercial service and by the Aeronautica Militare. The first prototype of the G.212, the G.212CA military transport, flew on 19 January 1947. While very similar in configuration to the G.12, i.e. a low-wing all-metal cantilever monoplane with a retractable tailwheel undercarriage, the G.212 was longer, had a bigger wing and a wider fuselage. It was powered by three 642 kW (860 hp) Alfa Romeo 128 radial engines. This was followed by two versions intended for civil use, the G.212CP airliner, with accommodation for 34 passengers, and the G.212TP freighter, both using the more powerful Pratt Whitney R-1830 Twin Wasp engines.

The G.212CP entered service with Avio Linee Italiane, who ordered six, in 1947, being operated on routes within Europe. On 4 May 1949, a chartered Avio Linee Italiane G.212, carrying the Torino football first team squad back home from a match in Lisbon, crashed into a hill at Superga, near Turin, killing all 31 aboard, including 18 players. New G.212s were also purchased by the Egyptian airline SAIDE, who received three aircraft in 1948, and the French airline Cie Air Transport. Four of the Avio Linee Italiane aircraft were sold to Ali Flotte Riunite, one of which was sold again to the Kuwaiti airline Arabian Desert Airlines. As well as the G.212CA prototype, the Aeronautica Militare acquired six G.212CPs, two of which were converted to flying classrooms for training purposes as G.212AV (Aulo Volante). One of these aircraft is preserved at the Italian Air Force Museum at Vigna di Valle, near Rome. 

I already know that it´s not a WWII aircraft, but who cares? It´s the natural heir of the G.12 and a very beautiful plane. For me is enough.


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

The Caproni Ca.133 was a three-engine transport/bomber aircraft used by the Italian Regia Aeronautica from the Second Italo-Abyssinian War until World War II. Originally developed as a civilian airliner and successor to the Ca.101, the Ca.133 prototype first flew in December 1934, and production began in 1935. The military versions of the aircraft were used as transports and light bombers and saw action on all fronts.

Designed by ingegnere Rodolfo Verduzio, the Caproni 133 was aerodinamically and structurally an improved Ca.101. Like its predecessor, the Ca.101, was a robust and inexpensive aircraft, designed to be easily maintained in difficult conditions and economical to operate. It had a welded steel-tube structure, mixed construction, with metal and fabric covering, main wheel spats, flaps and modified tail surfaces. The wing was mounted high, roughly elliptical, and made of wood and steel. The undercarriage was spatted and fixed. The aircraft was powered by three engines, one in the nose, and one under each wing mounted in faired nacelles, with NACA cowlings, supported by steel tubes. The civil version could accommodate up to 16 passengers. It was used by Ala Littoria. The military version was widely used by Regia Aeronautica, mostly in Italian East Africa. As a bomber it incorporated two small internal bomb bays where it could hold up to 500 kg (1,100 lb). Larger ordnance could be mounted externally. It was armed with four machine-guns, 7.7 mm (.303 in) Vickers machine guns, one dorsal, one ventral, and two lateral. Bomber aircraft operated as military transport, redesignated Ca 133T, had the interior modified to accommodate 18 fully equipped soldiers.

The Ca.133 was used mostly as a light transport aircraft in mainland Italy, supporting fighter and bomber squadrons by carrying supplies, personnel and spare parts. In East Africa, in the first days of combat, it was still used as bomber and attack aircraft. On 12 June 1940, in the south region, three Ca.133s of 66a Squadriglia from Yavello attacked an Allied column of half a dozen trucks and 200 men. Ca.133s of 65a Squadriglia, from Neghelli, attacked the Allied positions around Moyale on two occasions, each time with three aircraft. That night,ten Caproni Ca.133s bombed the port of Aden and Khormaksar airfield, already attacked, during daylight hours, by seven SM.81s of 29° Gruppo. Three others Caproni attacked Cassala airfield in the Sudan. It was also used as an air ambulance in the Ca.133S (Sanitary) variant. Over 250 Ca.133s were in service in September 1939, when the war broke out. Some survived until the Armistice in 1943. A handful were retained for civilian service with the airline Ala Littoria. Some were exported to Austria. The last Ca.133 was phased out by the Aeronautica Militare in 1947, and the last Ca.148 flew until 1956 with the Italian Aeroclub.

The second picture was taken during the second Italo-Abyssinian War.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

8)


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

The Caproni Ca.135 was an Italian medium bomber designed in Bergamo in Italy by Cesare Pallavicino. It flew for the first time in 1935, and entered service with the Peruvian Air Force in 1937, and with the Regia Aeronautica (Italian Royal Air Force) in January 1938. Production of the aircraft was initially 32 aircraft, of which eight were Ca.135Ss, some were converted into the Ca.135Mod. The first Ca.135Bis were built in 1938. They were fitted with 746 kW (1,000 hp) Piaggio P.XI RC.40 engines, with Piaggio P.1001 three-blade metal propellers. Length was 17.7 m (58.1 ft), wingspan 18.8 m (61.7 ft), and wing surface 60 m² (646 ft²). Armament was still only two 12.7 mm (0.5 in) guns and one 7.7 mm (0.303 in), but the nose was redesigned to be more aerodynamic. Another 32 aircraft were ordered and built between 1939 and June 1940.

They were not successful aircraft, being heavily criticized by the Italian pilots. Unable to be used operationally, they were sent to flying schools, and then exported to Hungary. The first batch of Ca.135s flown by 11 Wing were phased out by late 1938. 25 were still available at Jesi airfield, but only four were airworthy. The others were probably in maintenance for engine replacement. There were at least 15 Ca.135Ss and Ca.135Mods at the Malpensa flying school in 1940, the poor condition of these aircraft meant that they were scrapped in November 1941. With the scrapping of the first batch and the selling of the second, all 64 Ca.135s left the service of the Regia Aeronautica without performing a single operational mission.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gekho (May 8, 2010)

In 1938 a small number of an improved version of the Ca 133 was introduced under the designation Ca 148, serving initially in East Africa, and some survived to fly with the post-war Italian air force. The Ca 148 differed from the earlier aircraft by having the cockpit moved forward by approximately 3 ft (0.91 m), the main cabin door relocated from its original position below the port wing to a point behind the trailing edge, and strengthened landing gear. Exact figures are not known, but its thought around 419 Ca 133s were built with an other 106 Ca 148s being produced as well. 

Find more information about this aircraft here:

The Incredible Journey of the Caproni CA148 I-ETIO | Comando Supremo


----------



## Alexfly (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice work. Unfortunatel you are missing the SM75 that with the SM82 where the most used transport planes during the war. They were part of SAS ( Servizi Aerei Speciali) on which a nice story could be written. Pls let me know if you need some pics.
Regards


----------



## Alexfly (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice work. Unfortunatel you are missing the SM75 that with the SM82 where the most used transport planes during the war. They were part of SAS ( Servizi Aerei Speciali) on which a nice story could be written. Pls let me know if you need some pics.
Regards


----------



## gekho (Mar 18, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Piaggio P.108B,posters






*


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

P-108 guns


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

The launch armament was made up of two Breda "Z2" turrets placed on the side engines with two 12.7 caliber weapons controlled remotely by special firing units, two hand-pivoted 7.7 side arms and a turret Retractable Breda type «G» with a 12.7 weapon. The Z2 towers each had an independent hydraulic system; the engine moved the control lever of a distributor into the firing unit, causing pressurized oil to flow into the servo-motor which moved the control unit in the desired direction. The movements of the aiming station were transmitted by means of a rigid mechanical transmission to the distributor of the servomotor of the turret, which thus moved in perfect synchronism with the central unit. Each tower had 600 shots. The lower machine gun mounted on Breda turret type G, concealable, hydraulically controlled both in tilting and in elevation, was fixed on a ring placed in the belly of the fuselage. The up and down maneuver was driven by two hydraulic jacks. The weapon had 450 hits. The two side 7,7 were mounted on a gimbal suspension. The shooting sectors were 70 ° of tilting with variable elevation from 0 ° to 25 ° or to 35 °. They had 400 shots each. The concealment was obtained by means of two roller shutters made of dural and plexiglass strips through which the machine gunner could control what was happening externally and then go into action at the right time.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------

